# Word for the day  lilliputian



## Josiah (Apr 4, 2015)

I believe it was Georgiaxplant who used this word recently.

Lilliputian
[lil-i-pyoo-shuh n] 

adjective

1. extremely small; tiny; diminutive.

2. petty; trivial:Our worries are Lilliputian when compared with those of people whose nations are at war.

noun  a 6-inch tall inhabitant of Lilliput in the novel Gulliver's Travels by Jonathan Swift

Since the word is derived from a proper noun it is sometimes capitalized.


----------



## Shirley (Apr 4, 2015)

1. extremely small; tiny; diminutive.

Sort of like my bank account.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Apr 4, 2015)

Good word Josiah.....I could use that today. Lol lol lol But I won't. Happy Easter Josiah.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 4, 2015)

Ha! Yes, I did use that word in regard to the size of my teeny tiny living space. It's tiny but not so tiny that it couldn't house an entire village of Lilliputians


----------

